# Kingsway cycling club , Gloucester



## gordyfinbar (3 Jul 2014)

If anyone in the Gloucester area is looking for an informal club to ride with then Kingsway cycling club has just started in the south of the city and would welcome anyone who fancies a ride on a Sunday morning to get in touch. We meet every Sunday at the local centre , Thatcham Ave ,Kingsway at 9am . We Also meet regularly for " route planning meetings" at the local pub . Friendly people mixed abilities and plenty of cake. Find us on Facebook or just show up .
Gordon


----------



## Dark46 (13 Jul 2014)

Hi, I live in Chivenor Way, I think may have seen you this morning. Just as you went under the A38 back to the Kingsway estate. How far do you ride? I would like to come if possible. I have a Boardman hybrid .


----------



## gordyfinbar (13 Jul 2014)

Yes that was probably us . Come along ,9am Kingsway local centre every Sunday. We normally do between 15 and 40 miles depending on ability . Nobody left behind . All welcome


----------



## Dark46 (15 Jul 2014)

Cheers. See you Sunday


----------



## jagman.2003 (16 Jul 2014)

Got lost in the Kingsway estate the other week! Trying to find Naas lane. Got 5th overall on Thatcham ave segment though for my troubles.
Good luck with the club, hope to see you out on the road.


----------



## Dark46 (16 Jul 2014)

Naas lane not easy to find when you don't know where it is!
5 th that's good! I'm still casting too much weight at mo. Hopefully that will change . I'm 77 th over the a38 bridge lol


----------



## Tcr4x4 (17 Jul 2014)

Don't live in kingsway myself, but my brother in law does. I might see if I can pop down one Sunday and join in. Usually ride solo, but it would be nice to meet up with some like minded people.


----------



## Dark46 (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys really enjoyed ride this morning. Good to meet everyone.


----------



## Donger (21 Jul 2014)

Hi @gordyfinbar. Good to know someone has started a local club. I'm on the Green Farm side of Quedgeley myself. I do occasional 100km audaxes and other such group rides, and like to do a bit of climbing. On the level, i can keep up with groups doing approx 15mph, but I really just winch myself up the hills in bottom gear. Does it sound like I might fit in, or do you have a few would-be alpha male types who just like to race everywhere? 

I like the sound of the cake, by the way, and can recommend the Womens Institute cake afternoons at the village hall in Hill (S.Glos) on the first Sunday of every month (april to October, I think). Maybe I'll be able to drop in on your meet-up in Kingsway one Sunday soon.

Donger.


----------



## Dark46 (22 Jul 2014)

I never experienced any alpha males on Sunday. Yes I did get massively dropped on the hills but they always waited. It was a very relaxed ride , and me with me hydrid managed 14.4 average and really enjoyed every second. Stopped for tea and cake if you wanted it 

9am at Tesco express .

I m going out in a minute on the Longney loop to better my times from yesterday hopefully lol


----------



## gordyfinbar (22 Jul 2014)

Hi donger . We do get some young alpha male types , they tend to drag the slower ones around and then go off for a ride on their own after. It doesn't matter what you average we always go at slowest rider pace . We've had days averaging 11mph and days averaging 18mph . It just depends who's out . It's pretty informal, no membership or anything like that just a group of local riders who meet up and ride. I think you'll fit in just fine why don't you come along on Sunday and find out . I missed last week but I will be out Sunday 9am Kingsway tesco . Hope to see you there
Gordon


----------



## Donger (22 Jul 2014)

gordyfinbar said:


> Hi donger . We do get some young alpha male types , they tend to drag the slower ones around and then go off for a ride on their own after. It doesn't matter what you average we always go at slowest rider pace . We've had days averaging 11mph and days averaging 18mph . It just depends who's out . It's pretty informal, no membership or anything like that just a group of local riders who meet up and ride. I think you'll fit in just fine why don't you come along on Sunday and find out . I missed last week but I will be out Sunday 9am Kingsway tesco . Hope to see you there
> Gordon


 Hi Gordon. I might just be tempted to come along. Where is this week's ride going then?


----------



## gordyfinbar (22 Jul 2014)

I've no idea . Routes normally decided before we set off to account for rider ability . Occasionally we have a route planning meeting (mid week beer )in the pub . We normally head out Frampton/ slimbridge way . But we've been know to head up the cotswold escarpment on occasion .


----------



## Donger (27 Jul 2014)

Thanks Gordon, for the invite. really enjoyed the first ride out, and the company. I'll definitely be coming along quite regularly - just probably not on days when I take the missus out for Sunday lunch. Hope to make it a semi-regular thing.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dark46 (27 Jul 2014)

Great ride with the KCC again !
You could very easily read the first pic wrongly and think that Gordyfinbar is complaining and does want to go any further ! Again in the second pic Gordon looks as though he's complaining again, it was just he didn't want his picture taken for some reason lol.

We also took all of the Black Sheds Lemon Drissle cake! Very nice it was too and very tasty. I think Donger had the biggest slice but he doesn't do anything small! Nobody realised his size until he got off his bike !


----------



## Dark46 (27 Jul 2014)

Would be good to get some club shirts done


----------



## Tcr4x4 (28 Jul 2014)

Couldn't join you this Sunday as I got dragged kicking and screaming to the Fromebridge carvery. 

Judging by those pictures, I've done some of your route anyway today by coincidence! Was a nice breeze coming off the river which was very welcome.


----------



## delb0y (28 Jul 2014)

Excellent. I'll try and bear this in mind. Haven't been out too much this year, but I'm just over in Quedgeley so this might be the prod I need. Did have a bash over Standish Hill this weekend just gone. It almost killed me. I think I averaged about 9 mph (for the entire ride. Over the hill I averaged about 1)!


----------



## the_mikey (28 Jul 2014)

Dark46 said:


> We also took all of the Black Sheds Lemon Drissle cake! Very nice it was too and very tasty. I think Donger had the biggest slice but he doesn't do anything small! Nobody realised his size until he got off his bike !



Can't beat a trip to the Black Shed


----------



## Dark46 (31 Jul 2014)

At the weekend there was talk about meeting for the Tour of Britian through Glos, on 10/9/14. Well ive booked the day off work so will be there


----------



## gordyfinbar (1 Aug 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Would be good to get some club shirts done



I was thinking the same . As loud and garish as possible IMO . I'm also going to have a day off for the tour .


----------



## Dark46 (1 Aug 2014)

gordyfinbar said:


> I was thinking the same . As loud and garish as possible IMO . I'm also going to have a day off for the tour .


It's ok for someone as slim as you ! But pink doesn't suit me lol


----------



## Dark46 (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys for great ride today , first climbs for me today . Plus today turned out to be longest ride ever . So pluses everywhere

Good to meet Duncan and Ian today with our biggest turnout that I been part of at the club . 8 people today.

No cake and tea on ride today thanks @gordyfinbar !


----------



## Dark46 (25 Aug 2014)

Sorry guys I will not be around next weekend as I will be at Silverstone at the Moto GP . I'm going Thursday till Sunday.  
I wish I could take my bike with me but one day


----------



## Donger (17 Sep 2014)

Just a quick word of thanks to all the Kingsway lads who have stretched me to my limit on club rides lately, and to @Dark46 and those others who have always been there hanging back to make sure I'm OK. Apologies for slowing down your rides, but upping the effort rate for the last few rides, and taking on the likes of the Cranham Wall, Frocester Hill and Hyde Hill was just what I needed to get me over this year's big challenge. (Probably the biggest challenge of my life). Not bad for a fat giant, eh? I have posted a couple of items on pages 900 and 901 of "Your ride today" under "Cycle Chat Cafe" about *Bealach na Ba*. Couldn't have done it without you. Thanks again. Donger.


----------



## gordyfinbar (19 Sep 2014)

Donger it's been a pleasure to have you along. Glad you made it up that big climb. Hopefully see you when your back.
Gordy


----------



## Dark46 (19 Sep 2014)

As Gordon put on the KCC messenger " YOUR A LEGEND"
Mate I'm back in the club and will be heading up the newcomers group. If you want to come with that group or the normal group then we all would like to see you riding again on Sunday morning. 
Nice ride mate just don't ask me to do it for a few years lol.
If you sort yourself out a FACEBOOK account then we can add to you on the messenger 
Group . Missed you last night at the Owl


----------



## Dark46 (28 Sep 2014)

Next Sunday (@ 09:00) Kingsway CC is hoping to see as many newcomers as possible outside the Tesco Express in Kingsway. We promise not to go too fast, and to make it a gentle introduction to social road cycling in this area. If you live locally and are wondering about joining a club, come along and give it a try next Sunday. It'll be nice to see as many as possible. Gordyfinbar and I have volunteered to lead a beginners' group in the following weeks to attract newcomers and Donger will be along too .
The rides will be steady and flat and short


----------



## Dark46 (4 Oct 2014)

Just a quick note to anyone in Gloucester and the surrounding area that are looking in. Dont forget all people interested in joining a club we are meeting outside Tescos on the Kingsway estate tomorrow at 09:00 everyone welcome and don't forget it's not going to be warm so dress so that your arms and legs don't get too cold


----------



## Largie003 (9 Aug 2016)

Join us on Sunday mornings in Kingsway, Gloucester for our social club ride. Groups to suit all abilities. Check website for details of routes (usually posted on a Thursday for upcoming ride) www.kingswaycc.co.uk

Leaving at 0900 from the Kingsway Local Centre. GL2 2GS


----------

